# mot de passe admin iMac G5



## buffalo93 (17 Octobre 2010)

bonjour

je n'ai pas utilisé mon iMac G5 datant du début des années 2000 depuis (très très) longtemps et j'ai oublié le mot de passe admin

j'aimerais l'accéder pour le mettre à jour, sauvegarder des photos, docs etc

comment faire?

merci pour vos lumières
buffalo


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Octobre 2010)

les années 2000 c'et un peu exagérer  limac G5 date tout au plus de 2004  ... voir là pour ton problème  http://labo-apple.com/fr/spip.php?article674


----------

